# coloured snow foam?



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone got any and what dilutions are you using?

I got autobrites purple snowfoam, it foams but not purple
I have tried an inch like it said with hot water then cold but no purple foam so I tried like a good bit maybe 4 or 5 inch's but nothing is there a magic way to work it?
I've got a karcher and an ab lance


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

In order to get foam to foam a different colour the dye percentage needs to be really high, This could in theory cause problems with staining, especially if you have a cream interior and it seeps through a door seals. 
Unless a foam is designed to produce colourd foam (using a really high percentage of dye) then no matter how much foam you use you will not get coloured foam. 

best thing to try...
Buy some water soluble powdered dyes and try it yourself... disolve loads of the dye in a small amount of water then mix with the foam...


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm 99% sure this is their one designed to produce purple foam I'll check in a bit but I'm sure it is thus why it was like £40 for 5 litre I think


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice !


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeaaah that is what i want


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have loads of red dye for this job. 
From autosmart. I could decant it into 500 or 1litre post in sales section for you?


----------



## stiffler69 (Jan 20, 2014)

This is autobrite, the colouring certainly work in my experience


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

InfinityLoop said:


> Anyone got any and what dilutions are you using?
> 
> I got autobrites purple snowfoam, it foams but not purple
> 
> ...


Super snow foam may be purple in colour in the bottle but it doesn't give you the colour. 
What your looking for is magifoam that comes in different colours 
Hope this helps


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I bought some blue magifoam a while back but never used it in case it was to stain my white car.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I bought some blue magifoam a while back but never used it in case it was to stain my white car.


When it first came out I asked why was there such a price difference between the coloured snowfoams and the normal magifoam,I was told it was due to the non staining dye which was quite expensive hence the difference.
HTH.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Why would you want coloured foam though

Snow foaming is meant as a pre wash and to do a job

Not just to look pretty


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

After checking it is Magifoam Purple should I try maybe using it neat in the lance and see what happens?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmm now i notice there isnt a YELLOW snow foam. 
I wonder why?????


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Mmmmmm now i notice there isnt a YELLOW snow foam.
> I wonder why?????


Autobrite actually do a yellow snow foam aka custard


----------



## stiffler69 (Jan 20, 2014)

InfinityLoop said:


> After checking it is Magifoam Purple should I try maybe using it neat in the lance and see what happens?


Just give the bottle a good shake, the snow foam and dye have probably seperated whilst been stood, i found this the first time i use the AB snow foam it wasnt very foamy or colourful after a really good shake this sorted it


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Right took the main bottle and shook it like hell then took two lance bottles filled one with 100ml and then the rest boiling hot water and one with 100ml freezing cold water shook the lance bottles and then sprayed still shaking and it wasn't anything like the picture posted its pretty much white foam and occasionally a purple speckle appears 

Once the bottle is empty I took it to wash in the sink and there is a lot of purple dye left on the bottle which nicely colours my sink
:/


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> I have loads of red dye for this job.
> From autosmart. I could decant it into 500 or 1litre post in sales section for you?


what kind of price?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

InfinityLoop said:


> what kind of price?


Won't be much. If ur interested I can do it asap and get on for sale section.


----------



## stiffler69 (Jan 20, 2014)

InfinityLoop said:


> Right took the main bottle and shook it like hell then took two lance bottles filled one with 100ml and then the rest boiling hot water and one with 100ml freezing cold water shook the lance bottles and then sprayed still shaking and it wasn't anything like the picture posted its pretty much white foam and occasionally a purple speckle appears
> 
> Once the bottle is empty I took it to wash in the sink and there is a lot of purple dye left on the bottle which nicely colours my sink
> :/


Is it old? Sounds like it's separated some how


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Won't be much. If ur interested I can do it asap and get on for sale section.


Yeah shall be interested 



stiffler69 said:


> Is it old? Sounds like it's separated some how


I purchased on Jan 21 Magifoam Purple - Pre Wash Snow Foam-5 litres 

I'll give it another go this weekend not sure what to try next might try another lance bottle?


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Why would you want coloured foam though
> 
> Snow foaming is meant as a pre wash and to do a job
> 
> Not just to look pretty


In fairness all snowfoam really does is look pretty.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

smegal said:


> In fairness all snowfoam really does is look pretty.


If you get one that is designed to clean then it doesn't just look pretty, it pulls all the lose dirt and grime off...


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> If you get one that is designed to clean then it doesn't just look pretty, it pulls all the lose dirt and grime off...


Recommend one that does this please,white will do. On a normal day today unprotected car,does one exist?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

dcj said:


> Recommend one that does this please,white will do. On a normal day today unprotected car,does one exist?


Obsession wax would be first choice

Auto finesse avalanche second


----------

